# Let the buyer beware.....Ebay style!



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want a REAL laugh, check this out..........



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Lege...nductor-Engineer-G-Model-Figure-/370567375689


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Tiz the season!!! Now if he would have said buy it now free shipping for the shipping $6.75 that might be within the realm of realism!! I'll take 3!! NOT Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Guacamole! I'll sell my Uncle Ward to the second highest bidder. At that price I'll even knock $10 off and chip in free shipping.!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob for that kind of money I will deliver it to you. When do you want it?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW 

I tell the wife I want a Kimball for Christmas and she's the high bidder on a Ward Kimball. 

Wait till she finds out I wanted a Kimball Organ.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand. There are something like nine different bidders. Why?


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

And I just cut off Wards legs to get him to fit in my daughters 0-4-0. Mybe I can sell it for even more now that he has been customized! 

Steve


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not the seller who is crazy..its the bidders! 
the seller didnt even have a reserve..the first bid was one dollar. 
there were 19 bids, and it just sold for $255! 

must be a lot of rich Disney collectors out there..wow. 
Scot


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it this figure is available. Do you buy it at Disneyland? Is there an online store you can order it from? Very interesting, Dennis.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

well, I would guess its *not* available..must be out of production. 
you have to account for some ignorant bidders, but in this case I doubt all 19 bidders didnt know what they were doing.. 
(well it was actually 7 or 8 bidders..several did repeat bids..but still..) 
its likely this is a genuinely rare figure, and the Disney collectors knew it, and someone was willing to pay $255 to get it! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not read anywhere in the ebay listing where it is "official", or produced by Disney or anyone of any repute. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

its likely this is a genuinely rare figure 

Well, I have one, but in blue not grey overalls. Judging by the number of responses here from folk who also have one, it can't be that rare!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I found out the gray ward came with the loc. from disney, the blue was sold to the gen. pup. by man..


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Time and time again, Ebay proves out the old adages, 
"There's a sucker born every minute"... 
"A fool and his money are soon parted"...
Paul R...


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a nice looking figure, but I'm not paying 255 for it.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

to me it looks like AutoBid out of control!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine several years ago at the Just Plain Folks booth at spring ECLSTS. It's the blue garbed version. Think I paid $3.50 plus some sales tax for him. He is the hogger for my HLW 4-4-0. 










You can just barely see him waving from the cab. Like others have said: Nice, but not $255 nice.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh maybe the proud new owner who took the "extremely rare oppurtunity to bid on" on this 3" high figure will take into the next (antiques road) show and request a apprasil (sp?) as a Disney "collectible". 



$255 for a figure of questionable provenance .... not likely "worth" it in the real world retail marketplace !


imho, 

doug c


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You're calling these bidders suckers, but obviously the figure was worth a lot to them. If there had been another figure just like this one for say 10 bucks and the chose to bid this one up, then they,d be craft not suckers. Just because you don't think it is worth a lot doesn't mean someone else fells the same way.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, I agree with Randy on this one..there has to be a logical reason the disney people thought this figure was worth so much.. 
not being hardcore disney collectors, no here understands it.. 
but I bet there is something to it..we might never know what it is though.. 

I bet a lot lot of non-train people would look at an ebay auction for a rare locomotive and think: 
"what are those people smoking? $1,000 for a G-gauge loco? are they nuts? there are plenty that look just like it for $100" 

Disney collecting is a whole other universe.. 

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't calling anyone a sucker. Just stating my own preference. Like my Ward Kimball hogger in the clothes he's wearing and at the price I paid for him. 

Nuf said, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the seller will definetly be having a very merry christmas...IF the buyer coughs up the coin. I am seriously considering selling some of my Disney stuff now.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody see what the Hartland Disney engine went for it was from the same seller too, and I missed the end of if or what it sold for??????? Regal


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

blueregal $819.99


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 16 Dec 2011 01:00 PM 
Wasn't calling anyone a sucker. Just stating my own preference. Like my Ward Kimball hogger in the clothes he's wearing and at the price I paid for him. 

Nuf said, 
David Meashey 


Dave

I was not refering to you when I was replying to the sucker comment.

And although I liked Ward Kimball,I wouldn't spend that much on a figure of him either.

But then I've spent some big bucks on some stuff most of you would think I was crazy too.



Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Disney and LGB means big bucks. Like $2,659.09 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LGB-Dis...123988?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a6d9d3b14


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Ward Kimball that brought big $$ 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-WARD...822464?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6196a080


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward was made to fit in the HLW cabs as they did a line of Disney stuff a while back. 

There is a nearly rabid Disney train collector group, check out their forum for fun. Unlike most large scalers, they will spend more than $20 on something.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For thos who missed this last chance to get Ward, here is a new listing and it's onlt $200.00 buy it now. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WALT-DISNEY...733838?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cfcdb214e


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

And he is already sold. I wonder if I should sell my cashe of mine and dad's?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhh...wow thats some good cash. Anyone care to guess what my Casey Jr might fetch?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

How's this one............

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190610760932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, the description says it all about 90% of these sold, never run, sat in a display case, guess at that price its a bargain considering that! LOL I remember they were quite expensive when they came out, I got mine when the Dizzlyalnd store was blowing out the last ones for cheap, but I still really like the looks of it... 

I saw one Ebay seller offering Casey Jr at a BIN price of $1200 and another at only $800, don't know if they actually sold them at that price, but Dizzyland fans can be quite fanatical about these things.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I'm like you. I got mine at the blowout sale at it was cheap (Can't remember how much)








I do remember Yolanda and Steve dropping by my house and showing me their Casey Jr. before I bought mine.








I run mine everyone once in awhile because people recognize it and smile. 


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got one too, from the Disney store, for very cheap... I have sound and a dcc decoder and speaker in it. I'm thinking of having the wheels plated, and getting more pickups from the trailing truck to help it's very short wheelbase. It does surprise the heck out of people when it makes sounds and chuffs. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

They had a Dutch auction on e-Bay and Bob Baxter & I got one each for $125. 
They were made & ran so poorly that we sent them back. 
Oh well


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Dec 2011 07:21 PM 
I got one too, from the Disney store, for very cheap... I have sound and a dcc decoder and speaker in it. I'm thinking of having the wheels plated, and getting more pickups from the trailing truck to help it's very short wheelbase. It does surprise the heck out of people when it makes sounds and chuffs. 

Greg 
But does it wheeze: "I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..." 

Mine came with the siderods so tightly screwed down that when I first put it on the track, when i applied power there was a hum...then a loud buzz! It was the metal worm gear eating thru the nylon drive gear on the axle! GRRR! Lucky for me both axles had the gear so I just swapped fron to back, loosened the sidrods and it runs OK now, but its noisy, stalls on any turnout and the tiny trailing wheels derail in a light breeze. but I still like the way it looks.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup they threw out the Casey Junior models for the low price of $59. Thats what I got mine for and for what you got, was about the right price. I think they originally retailed for $299.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The molding and decal work are nice, but there is nothing on the backhead, its very much a model of the park ride engine. In fact a seated 1/22 figure fits almost perfectly in the tender. I'm dissappointed they never issued the rest of the train, but not really surprised. They really should have offered them thru regular large scale retailers as well as there was a great deal of interest when they came out, an operable version really doesnt fit in with the typical Disneyana collectors wants, an inoperable sculpture version would have been more desirable to them, Disney learned that lesson when they offered the Mk1 Monorail display model, beautiful model, totally inert. Real shame, thats one of my Holy Grail's of model railroading.


----------

